# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones 19, 20 y 21 de Octubre

## embalses al 100%

He creído oportuno abrir este hilo para seguir las fuertes precipitaciones que han ocurrido y van a ocurrir en el cuadrante NE del país, que ya están produciendo las primeras inundaciones graves. Hay varias alertas Rojas, 1 muerto y 2 desaparecidos.

----------


## sergi1907

Varias calles de Jaca han quedado inundadas debido a las fuertes lluvias registradas en las últimas horas.



Las fuertes tormentas caídas a lo largo del día en la Jacetania han ocasionado inundaciones en garajes de localidades como Canfranc, Puente la Reina o Jaca, donde también se han registrado problemas en algunas calles y rotondas de acceso a la ciudad. 

Así lo ha indicado el presidente de la comarca, José María Abarca, quien ha resaltado que en estos momentos se están atendiendo "varios servicios". 

En Jaca, el río Gas ha aumentado su caudal y se encuentra al nivel de la carretera en las proximidades del complejo deportivo "Armando Abadía" y se ha cortado el tráfico en algunas vías como Tierra de Biescas, según ha informado el teniente de alcalde José Manuel Prada. 

Además, la rotonda de Fondabós está "cubierta de agua", al igual que la de Barós que dan acceso a la ciudad desde Huesca, y también ha habido inundaciones de locales al principio de la calle Mayor. 

En la vecina comarca del Alto Gállego no se han registrado incidencias hasta el momento, según han confirmado a Efe desde el servicio de protección civil.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...6_1101026.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...ua_799472.html

*Bomberos y vecinos de Sádaba trabajan para achicar agua*



EUROPA PRESS 19/10/2012

La localidad zaragozana de Sádaba se recupera de las inundaciones que ha sufrido este viernes tras desbordarse el río Riguel debido a las intensas lluvias que han afectado a la Comarca de las Cinco Villas. Bomberos, efectivos de Protección Civil y vecinos trabajan ahora para achicar agua y limpiar el barro que ha anegado establecimientos y viviendas del municipio.

En declaraciones a Europa Press, el alcalde de Sádaba, Miguel Angel Pérez, ha explicado que el cauce del río "ya ha bajado" y los bomberos y Protección Civil "están achicando agua y quitando la suciedad" que ha causado la inundación.

Afortunadamente "no ha habido que lamentar daños personales", ha subrayado el edil, al indicar que el agua ha rodeado la escuela, tirando una parte de una fachada, y ha sido necesario desalojar las instalaciones.

De hecho, arquitectos del Departamento de Educación del Gobierno de Aragón han viajado a la localidad para conocer el estado del colegio y determinar cuándo podrán reanudarse las clases. Al respecto, el alcalde ha señalado que será "a partir del martes" cuando los escolares puedan regresar a las aulas.

----------


## sergi1907

En este enlace podéis ver bastantes imágenes de este temporal en Aragón  http://www.heraldo.es/multimedia/gal...da_sadaba.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fotos inundaciones en las Cinco Villas

















Fuente: http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/g...las_35740.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, ha arrasado el pueblo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madre mía, ha arrasado el pueblo...


¿Has visto en las noticias el vídeo en el que se ve como ha arrasado un colegio? Tremendo...  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Has visto en las noticias el vídeo en el que se ve como ha arrasado un colegio? Tremendo...


Sí sí, lo he visto.
Es que ha entrado por un lado y ha salido por el otro.

El tiempo es extremos. Se tira un año sin llover, y ahora lo suelta todo de golpe.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Llueve con ganas en Hellín y se acerca un frente con intensidad verde oscuro,

Hoy podrían caer más de 60mm aquí

----------


## sergi1907

Las inundaciones en la comarca de la Jacetania han arrasado dos viviendas y han causado desperfectos en carreteras, varias casetas y una nave de la Mancomunidad. La A-2606 está cortada cerca de Panticosa y la A-23 entre Sabiñánigo y Jaca, en sentido hacia Francia.



Las fuertes precipitaciones siguen afectando a la Comunidad aragonesa y el foco del temporal se ha trasladado este sábado a la comarca de la Jacetania, donde el río Aragón se ha desboradado en varios puntos. En Castiello, cerca de Jaca, la riada ha arrastrado dos viviendas y varias casetas que se encontraban cerca de la orilla. Además, todas las zonas cercanas al río están sufriendo inundaciones, varios vecinos han sido desalojados de sus casas y partes de la carretera se han desprendido y se ha cortado el puente de la Garcipollera.

En Canfranc, el agua ha arrastrado una nave y  las inundaciones también han afectado a las carreteras de la zona. La A-23 permanece cortada a la altura de la localidad de Jaca desde el kilómetro 413 al 424, en sentido hacia Francia. La carretera se ha quebrado a la altura de la localidad de Guasa. Además, permanece cortada la A-2606, desde el punto kilométrico 4,5, en Panticosa al 10.6, en Baños de Panticosa, en ambos sentidos. La N-240, en el kilómetro 288, a la altura de Jaca y en ambos sentidos, es transitable con precaución, y en el kilómetro 651 -Castiello de Jaca- de la N-330 solo se puede circular por un carril.

Importantes afecciones en la comarca
El presidente de la comarca, José María Abarca, ha apuntado que tanto el río como los barrancos llevan "gran cantidad de agua" y que el mayor problema es que "cuanto más abajo está el río más caudal lleva" y a ello se suma el hecho de que sigue lloviendo "con fuerza".

Abarca ha indicado que en Castiello el agua ha ocasionado daños a la urbanización El Molino y que también la nave de servicio de la comarca de la Jacetania ha sufrido las consecuencias del temporal ya que se ha caído una parte del fondo de la misma y el agua se ha llevado un salero y unas cuñas para limpiar la carretera de nieve. 

Las inundaciones han afectado a las centrales hidroeléctricas de Jaca y Villanúa, en donde hay que achicar el agua.Hay menos producción elécrica, pero no hay problemas de electricidad. 

Por su parte, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Xavier de Pedro, ha comentado que la entrada a Yesa y los ríos Gállego, Cinca y Ésera "son los que están acumulando las lluvias", ya que es el Pirineo central "donde se está centrando este fenómeno". 

Anoche en el río Aragón ha habido unas mediciones muy altas, y a su paso por Jaca "ha sido la segunda de mayor capacidad de los últimos 50 años, de 330 metros cúbicos por segundo", ha añadido en unas declaraciones facilitadas por el organismo de cuenca. 

Segundo día de temporal
El temporal ya llegó a la zona este viernes, cuando las fuertes tormentas caídas a lo largo del día en la Jacetania han ocasionado inundaciones en garajes de localidades como Canfranc, Puente la Reina o Jaca, donde también se han registrado problemas en algunas calles y rotondas de acceso a la ciudad. 

Así lo ha indicado el presidente de la comarca, José María Abarca, quien ha resaltado que en estos momentos se están atendiendo "varios servicios". 

En Jaca, el río Gas ha aumentado su caudal y se encuentra al nivel de la carretera en las proximidades del complejo deportivo "Armando Abadía" y se ha cortado el tráfico en algunas vías como Tierra de Biescas, según ha informado el teniente de alcalde José Manuel Prada. 

Además, la rotonda de Fondabós está "cubierta de agua", al igual que la de Barós que dan acceso a la ciudad desde Huesca, y también ha habido inundaciones de locales al principio de la calle Mayor. 

En la vecina comarca del Alto Gállego no se han registrado incidencias hasta el momento, según han confirmado desde el servicio de protección civil.

Carreteras cortadas

A primera hora de este sábado seguían cortadas la A-23, entre las localidades de Sabiñánigo y Jaca, en sentido hacia Francia, debido a las inundaciones, así como A-2606, entre Panticosa y Baños de Panticosa.

Las fuertes lluvias caídas a lo largo de esta jornada han originado también el levantamiento de varias alcantarillas en la ciudad por la presión del agua y la inundación de los comercios ubicados en los bajos de un tramo de la calle Mayor donde el agua ha llegado "hasta las rodillas", ha dicho el edil. 

Barrio ha destacado que el servicio de emergencias ha ido a buscar a una mujer que vive junto al río Aragón, en las proximidades de Castiello, y que la han trasladado ilesa a Jaca, donde tiene otra residencia. 

El alcalde ha resaltado la "buena coordinación" existente entre todos los efectivos que trabajan para tratar de controlar las inundaciones entre los que se encuentra el servicio de emergencias, bomberos, agentes de la policía local y nacional y la guardia civil. 

En la provincia de Zaragoza el temporal ha obligado a cortar la carretera A-1203 en el kilómetro 8 en El Bayo, mientras que en el kilómetro 92,5 de la A-127 en Sos del Rey Católico hay solo un carril de circulación, al igual que ocurre en el kilómetro 75,4 de la A-127 en Castilliscar. 

En principio, los ríos siguen bajando con gran caudal de agua, aunque se espera que la situación vaya mejorando.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...6_1101026.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

La que se está liando por las zonas de los Pirineos es tremenda.

----------


## Luján

Y mucho de ese agua va a para a Yesa:

Fecha
hm3
Dif.(hm3)

*20-10-12 13:45*
*125.94*
+3.05

*20-10-12 12:45*
*122.89*
+15.55

20-10-12 06:45
107.34
+14.13

20-10-12 00:45
93.21
+12.00

19-10-12 18:45
81.21
+8.51

19-10-12 12:45
72.70
+2.22

19-10-12 06:45
70.48
+0.07





Para los que piensan que los embalses no sirven para nada y sólo anegan terrenos: Gracias a Yesa la riada no pasará de ahí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buaf, vaya subidón se está pegando.
En la actualización del martes de las reservas hidraúlicas, se va notar bastante esto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Huesca - Barça B ha tenido que ser suspendido por las lluvias.
Fijaos como está el campo...



Fuente: marca.com

----------


## sergi1907

Las fuertes lluvias que han caído en gran parte de Aragón provocarán que el bajo caudal actual, de apenas 40 metros cúbicos por segundo, alcance los 430 el martes.



Las fuertes precipitaciones que han caído a lo largo de las últimas horas en la comarca de las Cinco Villas y en buena parte de la provincia de Huesca, así como en otras comunidades como Navarra, también se notarán en Zaragoza.

El aumento de los caudales de los ríos de las zonas afectadas, que en varias localidades han ocasionado importantes inundaciones, repercutirá durante los próximos días en el Ebro, que -según las previsiones de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro- multiplicará por 10 su caudal en solo tres días. "Es algo normal, ya que todo el agua que ha caído en la cuenca llegará al río durante las próximas horas", aseguran desde este organismo.

El bajo caudal de los últimos días, en los que el río apenas llevaba 40 metros cúbicos por segundo a su paso por la capital aragonesa, podría alcanzar los 430 a lo largo del próximo martes, momento a partir del cual está previsto que comience a descender de nuevo.

El Ebro recupera sus niveles habituales
Este aumento, aunque importante, no es en absoluto preocupante, ya que los 400 metros cúbicos por segundo son una cantidad normal para el río Ebro. De hecho, la CHE solo considera avenidas extraordinarias las que superan los 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, una cifra cinco veces superior a la que está previsto que registre Zaragoza durante los próximos días. "No es que la cantidad que se alcanzará en los próximos días sea peligrosa, es que la actual es propia de un periodo de sequía", explican desde el organismo de cuenca.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...08744_301.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...la_799743.html

19:33 h. ÚLTIMA HORA

*La Unidad Militar de Emergencias evacua Pompenillo por el desbordamiento del río Isuela*

EUROPA PRESS 20/10/2012

La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) está evacuando a los habitantes de la localidad de Pompenillo, pertenece al municipio de Monflorite-Lascasas, por el desbordamiento del río Isuela debido al temporal de lluvias que azota a la Comunidad aragonesa, según ha informado el Gobierno de Aragón.

En declaraciones a Europa Press, el alcalde de Monflorite-Lacasas, Pedro Antonio Salas, ha indicado que la situación es "muy complicada", ya que está "a punto de desbordarse el río".

Como consecuencia, la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, con la ayuda de los Bomberos de la ciudad de Huesca, está evacuando a los 16 habitantes de Pompenillo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...ta_799749.html

20:14 h. ÚLTIMA HORA

*Rescatadas doce personas que se encontraban atrapadas en una caseta*

EUROPA PRESS 20/10/2012

Doce personas han tenido que ser rescatadas por los Bomberos de Huesca al quedarse atrapadas en una caseta próxima al puente Pedro Lafuente, de la que no podían salir debido a que las fuertes lluvias han anegado la zona.

Las doce personas se encontraban en la caseta que está situada en una zona de huertos pero, sobre las 19.39 horas, los Bomberos han tenido que sacarlos al no poder salir por sus propios medios debido a que "el terreno estaba anegado por las lluvias", han informado fuentes del Ayuntamiento de Huesca.

Asimismo, el Consistorio ha indicado que los equipos de Bomberos de la ciudad y la Policía Local permanecen repartidos por diferentes puntos de la capital oscense para atender las incidencias.

----------


## REEGE

Confio en que el SAIH del Ebro seguro es muy capaz de sujetar el río.
Ya lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión, son los mejores a la hora de controlar avenidas.
Aunque ya se sabe, a veces a la naturaleza nadie es capaz de controlarla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Confio en que el SAIH del Ebro seguro es muy capaz de sujetar el río.


Hombre, el SAIH como tal no sujeta nada, simplemente es una herramienta vital e imprescindible hoy en día, pero que algunos politicuchos han preferido renunciar a ella en algunas cuencas a cambio de seguir manteniendo ciertos gastos superfluos que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza, sueldazos, dietazas, kilometrajes excesivos... en fin  :Mad: 

Realmente quien sujeta al río son los técnicos, que gracias a su conocimiento y su pericia, estoy seguro que llevarán a cabo su labor de la mejor manera posible.

----------


## Luján

> Hombre, el SAIH como tal no sujeta nada, simplemente es una herramienta vital e imprescindible hoy en día, pero que algunos politicuchos han preferido renunciar a ella en algunas cuencas a cambio de seguir manteniendo ciertos gastos superfluos que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza, sueldazos, dietazas, kilometrajes excesivos... en fin 
> 
> Realmente quien sujeta al río son los técnicos, que gracias a su conocimiento y su pericia, estoy seguro que llevarán a cabo su labor de la mejor manera posible.


Ahí le has dado.

La ventaja de que los embalses del Ebro estén tan vacíos es que será fácil regular la avenida y, si lo hacen bien, todos los embalses recibirán un buen aporte.

Por ejemplo, Yesa está reteniendo a razón de 1 Hm3 cada 15 minutos y eso son 4Hm3/hora que no bajan más por el Aragón hacia el Ebro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...os_799930.html

*El cielo enfurece a los ríos*

*El Aragón engulle dos casas en Castiello de Jaca y destroza una piscifactoría en Villanúa. 
El Ara se desborda en el Sobrarbe y la CHE alerta de una crecida en el bajo Gállego hoy*

E. BAYONA 21/10/2012

Edición en PDF

Esta noticia pertenece a la edición en papel de El Periódico de Aragón.
Para acceder a los contenidos de la hemeroteca debe ser	 usuario registrado de El Periódico de Aragón y tener una suscripción.
Pulsa aquí para ver archivo (pdf)
Un inusual fenómeno meteorológico conocido como sistema convectivo mesoescálico ha provocado dos días de intensas precipitaciones en las que han caído sobre el territorio de Aragón varios miles de hectómetros cúbicos de agua --más de 2.200 solo en la jornada de ayer--. Esta situación ha hecho que, tras meses de sequía, los principales ríos de la comunidad experimentaran notables crecidas que causaron enormes desperfectos en zonas como la Jacetania, las Cinco Villas, el Sobrarbe y la Hoya, principalmente.

Las intensas lluvias afectaron a toda la comunidad. Entre las siete de la mañana y las siete de la tarde cayeron 70 litros por metro cuadrado en Jaca, 72,6 en Almudévar, 51,8 en Mosqueruela y 46,8 en Castejón de Valdejasa, según los datos de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). Los pluviómetros de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) recogieron en ese periodo 49,8 en El Frago, 51,4 en Pina y 94,1 en Vadiello, mientras los del Júcar marcaban 72 en Valdelinares y 63,4 en la Iglesuela.

Esas intensas precipitaciones --en algunas zonas del Pirineo han caído más de 300 litros en dos días-- provocaron notables crecidas que fueron dañinas en las cabeceras y en los ríos sin regular del llano mientras, paradójicamente, los embalses paliaban los efectos de la crecida y elevaban sus reservas. Yesa ha ganado en dos días 74 hectómetros cúbicos y el sistema Cinca-Gállego, más de 115.

Las crecidas de los ríos pirenaicos en sus zonas de cabecera fueron de tal magnitud que superaron los mil metros cúbicos por segundo en las colas de Yesa y de Mediano. Ese es el nivel que separa la avenida de la riada en el Ebro a su paso por Zaragoza.

CABECERA El río Aragón provocó importantes desperfectos entre Canfranc y Jaca: arrancó y engulló dos chalets adosados de la urbanización El Molino, en Castiello de Jaca; destrozó la piscifactoría de Villanúa, cuyos trabajadores tuvieron que ser rescatados por voluntarios de Protección Civil; inundó bajos y garajes en la capital comarcal, Puente La Reina y Canfranc, cortó puntualmente algunas carreteras y causó un corrimiento en la carretera de Artieda que obligó a cerrar al tráfico el puente.

En solo dos días, la veintena de voluntarios que integra el Servicio de Protección Civil de la Comarca de la Jacetania ha efectuado medio centenar de servicios originados por las intensas lluvias.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo creo que en estos dos episodios de "gota fría", la AEMET ha actuado muy bien, aunque la de finales de Septiembre no se cumplieron del todo. Pero las tormentas son impredecibles, una tormenta puede descargar 50mm en Hellín y a 10km de Hellín no llover apenas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Imagen del río Argos a su paso por el badén de la soledad esta mañana, comentan que anoche el agua saltaba por encima.



Foto sacada de Twitter

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, de hecho se ven resto de haber saltado por encima.

Con respecto a la AEMET, ha actuado bastante bien en los dos casos, en este, quizá pasándose un poco con las alertas, pero eso está bien. Mejor pasarse que quedarse corto.

----------


## Varanya

De la que están salvando los embalses de la cuenca del Ebro. Sólo hay que ver lo que han crecido algunos de ellos desde el 16-10-12:
- Camarasa: 55 hm3 -> 105 hm3 (+50 hm3, capacidad máxima 113 hm3).
- Escales: 54 hm3 -> 63 hm3 (+9 hm3, capacidad máxima 152 hm3).
- La Sotonera: 45 hm3 -> 68 hm3 (+23 hm3, capacidad máxima 189 hm3).
- Tremp o Talarn: 106 hm3 -> 131 hm3 (+25 hm3, capacidad máxima 205 hm3).
- *Mediano: 77 hm3 -> 192 hm3 (+115 hm3, capacidad máxima 436 hm3).*
- *Yesa:  69 hm3 -> 211 hm3 (+142 hm3, capacidad máxima 447 hm3).*

A saber lo que hubiera pasado si no existieran...

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Varanya por colocar esos datos... la función de los Embalses en éstos episodios de lluvias por Aragón han sido cruciales!!
Aún habrá gente que no le dé importancia a lo que ha sujetado cada uno de esos embalses, pero mucha gente sabe que gracias a ellos se han salvado vidas y grandes inundaciones.

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo un video de la crecida del río Gallego, sacado de YouTube.

----------


## FEDE

Aquí otro video de la crecida del río Aragón, que he encontrado en YouTube.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si no llegan a estar ahí Yesa e Itoiz, la avalancha de agua que hubiese bajado por el Aragón habría sido de órdago.

Esos que tanto critican, bien podrían estar agradecidos de que dichas presas hayan evitado una más que posible catástrofe. Si todo ese agua llega a bajar para abajo, más de una casa hubiese probado bien el agua...

----------


## perdiguera

Si ese edificio no está en zona de inundación yo soy cura.
Quizá alguien debiera de asumir alguna responsabilidad alguna vez.
Con que haya uno honrado sobra.

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo otro video que he encontrado en YouTube , este del río Ara a su paso por Boltaña.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso de las casas, como bien dices, perdiguera, la culpa no es del río que viene muy crecido, sino del que llegó, y dijo "Uy!, que río más bonito, si nos hacemos la casita aquí se va a quedar de lujo".

----------


## perdiguera

El problema no es ese sino que fueron autorizadas y esos que autorizaron debieran de pagar los daños y luego la demolición para que no volviera a ocurrir.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El problema no es ese sino que fueron autorizadas y esos que autorizaron debieran de pagar los daños y luego la demolición para que no volviera a ocurrir.


Por desgracia el billete por papel y firma está demasiado arraigado en este país. Así nos va...

Mientras que sueltes la mosca, te autorizan lo que haga falta...

----------


## No Registrado

Por supuesto que hay que dar las gracias a los embalses por haber evitado más daños personales y materiales. Los que más las tienen que dar son los corruptos que autorizan a construir en zonas inundables.

Aún así no os metais tanto con las personas que han protestado, por ejemplo por el recrecimiento de Yesa. Esa gente ha protestado con razón y con argumentos,

Nunca justifiquemos el que el río se lleve una casa construída donde no se debe con los que protestan contra ciertos tipos de embalses. Como ese que habeis puesto que tiene un paredon de escollera en mitad de un valle. Que resulta que al final poco o nulo uso se le está dando. Como el de Riaño, que han pasado décadas hasta que está empezando a servir para algo.

Las riadas son procesos naturales que hay que asumir. Si no se construye donde no se debe no hay problema.

----------


## REEGE

Muy de acuerdo con lo que dices No registrado, la obra de Yesa, que visité en 2009, me gusto, pero no para allí y el embalse dará muchos beneficios, pero tambien ocasionará muchas afecciones para mi innecesarias!! No se debería recrecer bajo mi punto de vista, pero los intereses económicos de unos pocos se ve que tienen más fuerza que la mucha gente que se verá afectada y está en contra de la obra. :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aún así no os metais tanto con las personas que han protestado, por ejemplo por el recrecimiento de Yesa. Esa gente ha protestado con razón y con argumentos,


Entiendo que ésto va en alusión hacia mi mensaje.

Con mi mensaje me refería a todos aquellos que no saben más que culpar a los embalses de todas sus desgracias, que los embalses son los que provocan las inundaciones y toda esa gran sarta de chorradas que no sé quién les habrá enseñado eso. Debí matizar algo más el mensaje para no provocar malentendidos.

Echar las culpas a los desembalses es una forma barata y fácil de no reconocer las aberraciones urbanísticas de algunos municipios de construir en medio de zona inundable.

Aunque ya que hablamos sobre el recrecimiento de Yesa, he de decir que he leído bastante sobre el proyecto tengo que decir que todas las actuaciones me parecen viables, y según los técnicos también es viable, ya que obviamente superó su informe de viabilidad y todas las denuncias interpuestas (no pocas) todas fueron desestimadas por los tribunales dando vía libre al proyecto.

Por tanto, en mi caso estoy a favor de que se lleve a cabo el recrecimiento de dicha presa.

----------


## Luján

Iba a subir alguna foto de las que hice el sábado durante el chaparrón que cayó por aquí, pero creo que estas que han subido al Facebook (espero que se vean) de Morvedre Info son mucho mejores en calidad y mucho más explicativas.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7768707&type=3

La 14 y la 15 están hechas en la calle paralela por arriba a la mía.
Por el camino de la 18 es por donde entro y salgo todos los días del pueblo. La profundidad máxima en este badén superó con creces el metro y medio. Podría decir que incluso los dos metros. He oído que había un coche totalmente cubierto.

----------


## Presero

> Entiendo que ésto va en alusión hacia mi mensaje.
> 
> Con mi mensaje me refería a todos aquellos que no saben más que culpar a los embalses de todas sus desgracias, que los embalses son los que provocan las inundaciones y toda esa gran sarta de chorradas que no sé quién les habrá enseñado eso. Debí matizar algo más el mensaje para no provocar malentendidos.
> 
> Echar las culpas a los desembalses es una forma barata y fácil de no reconocer las aberraciones urbanísticas de algunos municipios de construir en medio de zona inundable.
> 
> Aunque ya que hablamos sobre el recrecimiento de Yesa, he de decir que he leído bastante sobre el proyecto tengo que decir que todas las actuaciones me parecen viables, y según los técnicos también es viable, ya que obviamente superó su informe de viabilidad y todas las denuncias interpuestas (no pocas) todas fueron desestimadas por los tribunales dando vía libre al proyecto.
> 
> Por tanto, en mi caso estoy a favor de que se lleve a cabo el recrecimiento de dicha presa.


 Me gustaría saber si existe o ha existido algún proyecto de presa, o presa ya construída, con la que no estuviera usted a favor. Con sentencias en contra o a favor.

Creo que ninguna...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me gustaría saber si existe o ha existido algún proyecto de presa, o presa ya construída, con la que no estuviera usted a favor. Con sentencias en contra o a favor.
> 
> Creo que ninguna...


De las que se han construido recientemente, las que están en ejecución y las que están proyectadas, de todas cuantas conozco estoy a favor de todas ellas. Y no porque me gusten ni me dejen de gustar, sino porque me parecen obras viables, coherentes y necesarias.

Como usted sabrá, para que esas presas se lleven adelante deben haber pasado multitud de estudios previos, entre ellos, un exhaustivo informe de viabilidad, en el que se analiza los objetivos de la presa, su adecuación a lo establecido en la legislación vigente, eficacia de la misma, viabilidad técnica, viabilidad ambiental, análisis financiero y de recuperación de costes y análisis socio-económico.

Para que esas presas se hayan construido o se estén ejecutando, obligatoriamente han debido superar dicho informe. Si lo han superado... ¿porqué iba a tener yo algo en contra de ellas? ¿Porqué iba a llevarle la contraria a los ingenieros que han proyectado las mismas? ¿Porqué iba a llevar la contraria sistemática a base de demagogia barata, acusaciones infundadas y argumentos falsos a este tipo de infraestructuras como algunos colectivos hacen aún a sabiendas de que es viable y necesaria?

Las presas se construyen con algún fin, no se construyen por amor al arte. Dudo que la administración, y más con la que está cayendo ahora mismo, pague presas que no sirvieran para nada, precisamente este tipo de obras hidráulicas no son baratas, por lo que cuando se hacen, digo yo que por algo será...

Claro que cualquier presa lleva asociada efectos negativos, faltaría más, al igual que también tiene efectos positivos, que son precisamente los que se quieren conseguir. Si los beneficios que pueda generar la presa son superiores a la afección de las mismas, adelante con ellas.

En fin, no niego que las presas me gustan. Me crié entre ellas e indudablemente son obras que me fascinan, pero no estoy a favor de llenar todo el país de presas. Sólo estoy a favor de todas aquellas que sean viables y necesarias, por suerte, la gran mayoría de ellas.

----------


## vekeb

Hola

He querido participar para dejar constancia que la catastrofe del desbordamiento del rÏo Aragón, pudo ocasionar una tragedia si llega a producirse en otras horas del día ya que el viernes 19 a las 20.00 horas  aproximadamente la urbanización estaba practicamente desocupada cuando nos desalojaron. Concretamente mi vivienda paso de estar alejada 70 metros de distancia del cauce del rio a tener el cauce  dentro de casa en la primera planta.

No es un hecho aislado que ocurra en una zona inundable con periodo de retorno de 500 años. Ya hace 6 años este mismo cauce nos laminó los jardines y se llevó parte de ellos que tuvimos que pagar los vecinos
que en aquel momento no denunciamos.

La verdad es que estoy indignado de como la especulación urbanística puede poner en riesgo vidas humanas con este afán  de urbanizar en zonas de policia de los cauces naturales sin realizar los estudios y actuaciones pertinentes que niegen los permisos o en su defecto se haga de manera que la seguridad prevalezca ante el resto de los intereses ( reconversiones de suelos... Afan recaudatorio y especulativo)

si tenemos en cuenta que esta zona esta identificada desde el 2011 como un area con riesgo potencial significativo de inundación  ( arpsi )  a2. Alto importante y que las viviendas se encuentarn en zona de cauce como lo demuestran fotografias aereas de 1999 ( que posteriormente fue desviado) y al mismo nivel del rio  sin niguna defensa y digo ninguna . Pues el resultado es el derrumbe de viviendas  y todo lo acontecido

  Por tod esto ""doy gracias "" a las administraciones , confederacion hidrográfica del ebro ,constructora y demas agentes   que han autorizado ,firmado permisos o no han sabido construir ,por "joderme "la vida  a mi  y a mi familia (  mujer y dos niños )y estar desalojados  de nuestro hogar que tengo que seguir pagando ( hipoteca) y que no se si en un futuro volvere a  poder habitarlo por  encontrarse afectado estructuralmente.

La respuesta de todos ellos ( administraciones e instituciones) sera la tipica: Ha llovido mucho y no era previsible .   Y  yo les digo :Stick Out Tongue: ero tambien ha llovido mucho  para una urbanizacion que se encuentra  un poco mas abajo y tan cerca o mas del cauce y no ha pasado nada.   ! Que os jodan! 

Para resumir: Alguien es el responsable y ha hecho mal su trabajo . Pero en este pais nunca asumimos las responsabilidades. Siempre es culpa de los demas.

    Un saludo y si alguien puede orientarme en que hacer en estos casos aparte de pagar un buen abogado
le estaria eternamente agradecido

----------


## Luján

Vekeb, lo primero, siento mucho la pérdida de tu casa.

Lo segundo, ten por seguro que ni con un buen abogado vas a conseguir nada de las administraciones de este país. Si tienes suerte, los juzgados fallarán a tu favor (y al de los demás damnificados) y la administración responsable te pondrá a la cola de pagos (que hoy días es muy, pero que muy larga). Si no tienes suerte, habrá un recurso tras otro hasta que al final ya no tengas con qué pagarle al abogado los eternos recursos que las administraciones, con tal de no pagar, y sabiendo que tienen más recursos que tú, irán poniendo sentencia tras sentencia.

Y lo tercero y último, has de reconocer tu parte de culpa, quizás negligencia o más seguramente desconocimiento, al comprar en ese lugar, tan cerca de un cauce que, como en todos, es sabido que en cualquier momento puede tener una comportamiento como el que ha tenido. Todos hemos oído y visto imágenes de cauces desbordados antes de decidirnos a comprar una casa y nunca pensaremos que nos puede pasar. Pues bien, lo que te ha pasado a ti es lo que le puede pasar a cualquiera con una casa cercana a un cauce con comportamiento torrencial.

----------


## vekeb

Hola

estoy muy de acuerdo con tu argumento. Pero en este pais nadie asume responsabilidades y si la cosa va maal pues me voy y que me indennicen bien  como en bankia

----------


## Luján

> Hola
> 
> estoy muy de acuerdo con tu argumento. Pero en este pais nadie asume responsabilidades y si la cosa va maal pues me voy y que me indennicen bien  como en bankia


Y así nos va.

Ojalá la justicia empiece a hacer honor a su nombre.

----------


## tino

HE AQUI UNAS IMAGENES QUE DAN FE DE HASTA DONDE LLEGA LA IRRESPONSABILIDAD DEL ""BUUUMM"" INMOBILIARIO

EN PLENO CAUCE.

SI ESTA INFORMACION HUBIESE ESTADO A NUESTRO ALCANCE "QUIZAS" HUBIERAMOS REFLEXIONADO UN POCO ANTES DE VIVIR AQUI.EN FIN... ,NOS ENGAÑAN O NOS ENGAÑAMOS.......
SI RECUERDA QUE LA PUBLICIDAD DE LA PROMOTORA ERA UN TANTO ENGAÑOSA ....NO HABLABA NADA DEL RIO PERO SI DE UNA RESERVA NATURAL

----------


## perdiguera

Hola tino,
Esas imágenes deberían ser prueba de cargo contra el que concedió licencia para la construcción en la zona.
Estoy seguro que si las hubiesen publicitado no hubiese comprado nadie.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Viendo esa imagen , la vivienda que está más pegada al cauce no respeta ni la zona de servidumbre, tremendo.

¿Quién ha permitido semejante aberración? Recuerdo que en la zona de servidumbre está prohibida todo tipo de construcción de ese tipo salvo autorización expresa:




> Artículo 7.3 del RL 849/1986, de 11 de abril, sobre zonas de servidumbre:
> 
> *Con carácter general no se podrá realizar ningún tipo de construcción en esta zona* salvo que resulte conveniente o necesaria para el uso del dominio público hidráulico o para su conservación y restauración. *Solo podrán autorizarse edificaciones en zona de servidumbre en casos muy justificados.*
> 
> [...]


¿Esa vivienda es un caso muy justificado? ¿Quién concedió la autorización? ¿Por qué? ¿En qué se basaron para considerar que era conveniente construir ahí?

Demasiados interrogantes...

----------

